# Collecting Aurora Kits



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So, like alot of folks here, I have begun a collection of Aurora kits and was wondering whom else here has done the same and which ones are your rarest?

Some of my kits are:

Big Horn Sheep - Factory Build
Cougar - Factory Build
Wonder Woman 
Frankenstein - 1st issue
Dr. Doolittle and Pushme-Pullyou

Prototype AP casting of MoTM Metaluna Mutant
Prototype casting of MoTM Fay Wray
Prototype casting of Tarzan Head and Cheetah and nameplate
Prototype casting of Wooly Mammoth Tusks and legs
Prototype casting of Cave Woman torso with big chest

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Canadian Frightening Lightening Dracula and Phantom of the Opera in the extra-wide boxes are probably my rarest.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The 2009 Toys and Prices book has the Aurora Godzilla Go Cart MIB at $3,750.00 and the BU at $850.00...
So it's probably one of the rarest...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The ones I have are:
Castle Creatures Vampire
Zorro
Batman
Penguin
Robin
all4 standing Knights
Godzilla
Hunchback
Dr Jekyll
Big Horn Sheep
White Stallion
Scotch Lassie
Spiderman
Hulk
Tarzan
Tonto
Blackbeard
Capt.Kidd
Gullotine
The rarest kit I have in my collection is a 2007 genuine Aurora Fokker Triplane (believe it or not...).

Chris.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

My Aurora figure kits:
Both versions of thr Guillotine
Superman (Line art version)
Superboy
Batman 
Robin
Batplane
Batmobile
Dick Tracy
Space Coupe
Gladiator
All 4 Knights
Cust Kit #2
Hunchback
Seaview Sub
These are all the long-box versions.
Also have a test shot of the Batmobile in white plastic and a test shot of Comic Scenes Robin in brown plastic.
I got rid of a lot of my boxed Aurora kits and tried to get all built-ups to display instead.
Steve


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Hi Guys what's up here is my list of aurora that i have in my collection 

glow phantom of the opera mib 1969
glow witch mib 1969
glow hunchback mib 1969
glow dr. jekyll and mr hyde mib 1969
1960's forgotten prisoner built up 
comic scenes superboy mib
comic scenes hulk mib 
comic scenes tonto mib 
comic scenes spiderman mib 
1960's captain america built up 
1960's man from uncle napoleon solo mib
1960's man from uncle illya kuryakin mib 
1960's green beret mib and a built up kit 
famous fighters series us marine built up 
famous fighters series us sailor mib
famous fighters series the crusader mib long version
famous fighters series the crusader mail away 1970's mib
famous fighters the viking figure 
famous ships viking ship 
guys and gals series chinese mandarin mib and a built up version
guys and gals series chinese girl built up with box 
guys and gals series dutch boy built up 
guys and gals series dutch girl built up
guys and gals scotch lad mib
guys and gals scotch lassie mib 
spartacus built up with diorama
the gladiator built up original with rectangular base and later version with lion and base
iwo jima diorama 
old Ironsides The Tank 

i know its not an aurora kit but i consider to be one of my rarest in my collection is a mint marx frankenstein robot with remote like the one you saw in an episode of the munsters where herman thinks lily had another baby and was going to present him as eddie's little brother anyone remember that ? plus the face has the best likeness to glenn strange frankenstein .


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got all the Monster kits built up...
My MIBs include...
Both versions of the Guillotine
both Customizing kits
AFHH
Phantom of the Opera
Mummy
Wolfman
Hunchback
Prototypes, Fay Wray...Metaluna Mutant
2007 Fokker
Dr. Jekyll as Mr.Hyde
FP
Castle ...Vampire
Oh...I forget...better go check out the Vault...
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

My rarest Aurora figure kits is an original godzilla's g o cart and original king kong's thronster, both complete built ups, to me they are the show stoppers on my showcase.Both were restored pieces.

Randy


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*justadoggoneminit!!! *

Alright, i've seen mention twice here of the 2007 "Aurora" Aircraft kits. What's the scoop? I paid in advance for one of the WW1 Aircraft when LAPCO was supposedly in the game. Whad' i miss??

Cliff


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Your Godzilla's Gocart looks familiar, Buzz, like I've seen it before; has it appeared in one of the Aurora books, or maybe it's that you imitated the box artwork identically?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm not much of a figure kit collector, but I have an original Godzilla and Superman to restore, and I recently got a Tarzan at a model show, which I built.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Your Godzilla's Gocart looks familiar, Buzz, like I've seen it before; has it appeared in one of the Aurora books, or maybe it's that you imitated the box artwork identically?


I had it posted here a few years back, I did it like the box art.
Randy


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Both of those built-ups are beauteous, Buzz. Thanks for sharing.

As for rare kits, I don't really have any. I guess the two that come closest are the Anthony Quinn hunchback unbuilt in an okay box, and an original Aurora BoF which I paid way too much for back in the day (but which still makes me happy).


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Canadian Frightening Lightening Dracula and Phantom of the Opera in the extra-wide boxes are probably my rarest.


Please post pictures if possible these boxes are my favourites and rarely (never) seen on the web.

So keen to see them because my first four were Frankenstein,Mummy, Dracula then Wolfman in those very boxes, bought in Sunderland at Maxwells DIY round Easter when Tyne Tees TV were showing that run of Universal classics (1970?) still got the monsters but the boxes went...

Cheers LB


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

My favorites have always been and I have so far:

1. LIS Robot Built ..up original

2. Cyclops & chariot.. built up original

3.Original Spindrift ( I have one mib, one built) 

4. Flying sub (1 original issue 1968 MIB, one built)

5. Moonbus ( 1 MIB 1969 issue, one built out of the box)

6. fantastic Voyage Voyager ( 1MIB, one built ) 

8.Seaview ( 1 MIB original issue, one built)

9. Original issue invaders UFO ( one MIB original, one built)

I bought all the PL Monsters, as well as the monsters on hotrods, as they are pretty much identical to the originals...and thats fine for me..
I have all the superhero original issues built up, as well as the batmobile..from 1966..as well as James Bond & Odd job, and the Uncle kits ..I am in pretty good shape...very little aurora wise, I am looking for, if any..between Polar lights, and Moebius, they pretty much filled my gaps..

Z


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

tr7nut said:


> Alright, i've seen mention twice here of the 2007 "Aurora" Aircraft kits. What's the scoop? I paid in advance for one of the WW1 Aircraft when LAPCO was supposedly in the game. Whad' i miss??
> 
> Cliff


My good buddy Chris sent me one (2007 Aurora Fokker) right out of the blue...


...and I don't think they were ever officialy released...
Mcdee


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*What's the story??*

Thanks McD!
Anyone know the scoop on this, Chris? 

Thanks!
Cliff


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Black Tripe*

McDee,
Does you kit have decals? Instruction sheet? Any extra resin parts?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Now you've done it McDee...opened up that can o' worms real big!

Chris...where in the world did you get the tri-plane from?
Any left?

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Yes let us know i tried contacting the "a" plastics line they going to be releasing alot of the old kits for $29.99 but no response phone is disconnected check out the site . scroll down and there it is . 

Robert

http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/announcements.html


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh Oh, now you've done it !!!  You've opened up a can of worms...AGAIN !! The "A" company is/was a sham! Here goes the debate.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> My good buddy Chris sent me one (2007 Aurora Fokker) right out of the blue...
> 
> 
> ...and I don't think they were ever officialy released...
> Mcdee


They werent..that is one of 2 I got from the infamous A plastics group that I consulted for and they never paid me...I sent those two to Chris..There are about 4000 of them in storage just gathering dust, since they have done NOTHING to even try to sell them...They had them shot by Revell Monogram from the old aurora molds, but didnt include the figures..and I personally saw the cases full of the bagged kits and boxes and instructions sheets...just waiting to be combined...so they exist..and thats all I am going to say on it...Its dead and buried for me..

Z


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Was there an actual kit in the box? Was one ever opened to verify that it was a real kit?

MMM


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Was there an actual kit in the box? Was one ever opened to verify that it was a real kit?
> 
> MMM


I can personally guarantee from what I personally saw with my own eyes...4000 of each plane exist...They were within Revell/ monogram cases , in bags.and the boxes were in individual cases..as well as the instruction sheets


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Wow....*

Yeah, that sad. I actually paid for one and never got it. I'd like to know who has control of those and see if i couldn't at least get a bagged kit. I know Jerry Giamarrino had horrible cancer, many amputations etc..., but last i heard he was in remission and trying to make things happen again. Oh well, old news. Thanks for the info though! 

Cliff


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Cue music: "What might have been."
I wonder if these planes aren't caught up in some kind of legal wrangling over unpaid bills. They certainly aren't going anywhere, so there is always hope for those who paid and for those who really want this particular kit. Talk about a bizarre piece of Aurora history.
Anyway... Thanks again to Zathros for his efforts on behalf of Aurora fans and model kit collectors.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

LAPCO



:beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The oldest I have is the Robin kit that I recently posted. I also have the Chinese Mandarin unbuilt.
Others include...
Phantom of the Opera (square box/glow)
Tarzan (Comic Scenes)
Tonto (Comic Scenes)
Lone Ranger(Comic Scenes)
Dr Jekyll (Original Built/Up)
Spock(Built Up)
Buffalo, White Tailed Deer, Black Bear
I also have all the Polar Lights kits including the Go Kart.
Other fairly rare kits I have are the Addar Caesar and General Aldo kits.
I'd love to get the two Man From Uncle kits and the Sports kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

tr7nut said:


> Thanks McD!
> Anyone know the scoop on this, Chris?
> 
> Thanks!
> Cliff


I sent a PM yesterday. Didn't you recieve it?

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Now you've done it McDee...opened up that can o' worms real big!
> 
> Chris...where in the world did you get the tri-plane from?
> Any left?
> ...


Hi Bob:wave:. Zathros pretty much explained it mate. I got them to speculate. One line of thought I have is that the plastic will eventually end up at auction and since the name "Aurora" is owned by Cinemodels and without licensing the boxes will be useless, they'll eventually be pulped along with the instruction sheets. That'll make these 2 kits the only known genuine 2007 Auroras around.... I've already been offered good money for mine, but I'd prefer at this stage to hold on and take my chances. I have absolutely no interest in the kit as a builder. I find the subject as appealing as a fart in a spacesuit....

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mrmurph said:


> Cue music: "Thanks again to Zathros for his efforts on behalf of Aurora fans and model kit collectors.


 
No problem...what was thought of as a possibly for something akin to polar lights....was not to be due to the incompetence of that crew...they just didnt know how to run a company, or pay thier consultants...case closed..


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Fascinating story; there's never a dull moment on this board or in this hobby...and to think, my family think this whole modelling thing is so unexciting and old hat.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

docplastic said:


> McDee,
> Does you kit have decals? Instruction sheet? Any extra resin parts?


There were no decals, the instructions have a copywrite date of 1956... the inner fuselage has ' 1975 Aurora Products Corps. W.Hempstead, N.Y.'
and no 'Bar Code' anywhere on the box...a real cool conversation piece
Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> There were no decals, the instructions have a copywrite date of 1956... the inner fuselage has ' 1975 Aurora Products Corps. W.Hempstead, N.Y.'
> and no 'Bar Code' anywhere on the box...a real cool conversation piece
> Mcdee


 
The whole thing was one unhappy saga..and best forgotten, in my book


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool Zathros- after what they put you through it's understandable my friend.

Let's see some other Aurora collections!! Surely there's heaps more cool rare kits out there......
(addresses and work hours optional....)

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, that Triplane must be the rarest Aurora kit ever to see production. 4000 made, and two ( maybe a few more went out to others besides Zanthros) released to the general public. LOL. Maybe the rest will get turned loose someday. I sold off most of my original Auroras but still have the four dismounted knights MIB, and built ups of all four, plus the gold knight on horse, the gladiators (rect. bases) Pirates, Superman (original issue) Lone Ranger, Tonto, Superboy ( CS) and Hunchback. I've got just about all the Polar Lights and Moebius reissues.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> They werent..that is one of 2 I got from the infamous A plastics group that I consulted for and they never paid me...I sent those two to Chris..There are about 4000 of them in storage just gathering dust, since they have done NOTHING to even try to sell them...They had them shot by Revell Monogram from the old aurora molds, but didnt include the figures..and I personally saw the cases full of the bagged kits and boxes and instructions sheets...just waiting to be combined...so they exist..and thats all I am going to say on it...Its dead and buried for me..
> 
> Z


The ground crew figures aren't there but the Pilot is ready for action








Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some shots of the instructions and kit...








































Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few of my Auroras...
































These are all MIBs except Godzillas' Go Cart,(box only) and a couple that aren't even Aurora ...like the Wasp Dio and the Bride which is a Resin kit patterened after the Original Aurora, it was made during the time you couldn't find a Bride kit, before Polar Lights. and I also threw in the Fly, again a Resin kit sculpted by Yagher as an add on to the MOTM line...
Man I've gotta buy some glue...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

F-91, Auroranut, and about 50 different eBayers have ended up with my former Aurora collection but I still have this Composite Superman, which I won off of eBay several years back and which I think is pretty cool. It's not an "original" Aurora but it's certainly unique and still reeks of "Aurora-ness" IMHO. Just wanted to show it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Zorro...That is just too cool...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> The ground crew figures aren't there but the Pilot is ready for action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks..thats what I meant...The ground crew figures....my apologies


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey no apologies needed Zathros :wave:...Man I was hoping as much as anyone that Aurora would make a comeback...that would have been so cool...but Moebius is doing just fine and I'm hoping when Monarch releases Sinbad the floodgates are opened...The Ghost, the Fly,Gorgo, the Moon Suit all follow closely :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Scroll down about 4 scrolls Lapco rears it's undying head lol

https://www.facebook.com/groups/392380911113502/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
Mcdee


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:freak:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunlight, garlic...nothing works against LAPCO.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Hi Bob:wave:. Zathros pretty much explained it mate. I got them to speculate. One line of thought I have is that the plastic will eventually end up at auction and since the name "Aurora" is owned by Cinemodels and without licensing the boxes will be useless, they'll eventually be pulped along with the instruction sheets. That'll make these 2 kits the only known genuine 2007 Auroras around.... I've already been offered good money for mine, but I'd prefer at this stage to hold on and take my chances. I have absolutely no interest in the kit as a builder. I find the subject as appealing as a fart in a spacesuit....
> 
> Chris.



From the pics, it looks like only one of the kits has the "Aurora" name. Does the guy who owns that name charge a lot? Did A Plastics Corp have all of the boxes made with the "Aurora" name without first making a deal with him? If so, why? Why didn't they just put the "A Plastics Corp. name on both? Who owns the "A Plastics Corp." logo? I would think it would be a simple matter to have somebody take a week or two to box the "A Plastics Corp." kit. I don't see why that one couldn't be sold on-line fairly easily afterwards.


The only original Aurora kit I have is "Alfred E. Neuman". All the monster kits I built were from the "GLOWS IN THE DARK" period. Unfortunately the only one that survived the years is "THE HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME". It was in pieces inside its original box. When I joined the USAF in 1986, they contracted a moving company to pick up my stuff. My parents and my brother supervised all the things the movers picked up, because I was in England. The rest of the monster kits remained at my parents' home over the years displayed on shelves. I lost track of them years later when my dad's poor health forced him to move in with my sister. She had all his things put into storage. I suspect she (or whoever helped her) may have tossed them along with lots of other stuff that was deemed superfluous.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Zorro said:


> F-91, Auroranut, and about 50 different eBayers have ended up with my former Aurora collection but I still have this Composite Superman, which I won off of eBay several years back and which I think is pretty cool. It's not an "original" Aurora but it's certainly unique and still reeks of "Aurora-ness" IMHO. Just wanted to show it.


 


The 60s was a great period for World's Finest Comics history in my opinion. The Curt Swan/George Klein artwork gave each story a terrific look. Although Curt Swan was quoted as saying he wasn't a big fan of drawing the Legion of Super-Heroes due to the great number of costumes he had to deal with, he always appeared to get all the details correct. In the issue shown above, the artists had to draw the LSH statues that give the Composite Superman his powers. True, the statues were gold, but that didn't change the fact the costume details still had to be spot on!


btw Although the Composite Superman was one of the most powerful villains ever created, the World's Finest team did defeat him in the end. He returned soon afterward in a surprising sequel.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Scroll down about 4 scrolls Lapco rears it's undying head lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/392380911113502/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> Mcdee


I'm not the first to say this, I know, but I smell a rat.


----------



## Aurora 484 (Mar 8, 2017)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Canadian Frightening Lightening Dracula and Phantom of the Opera in the extra-wide boxes are probably my rarest.


Yup these are rare. The Canadian versions came in both hard and soft boxes. Cro - could you post pics?

Let's not forget the 3 Canadian Mad Professional kits from 1966 - Ultra rare...and sticking with Canadian kits, we also have the 3 Canada only issued Monster Scene kits...


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Dang Mr. McDenis......
That's quite the collection!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

phrankenstign said:


> Dang Mr. McDenis......
> That's quite the collection!!!


That was in 2009... you should see it now lol
Denis


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont have any mint in box anymore I have built them,back in the 90's I had a fair collection of original Aurora's not all first issue and various manufacturers kits of real space and sci-fi but unfortunately someone broke into our house while we were away at a Star Trek Convention in glasgow and destroyed the house by throwing paint all over the place,stealing and breaking all the models my two childrens toys etc they even took the light bulbs,anyway its taken a while to get it back and more but I now have all the monsters(I wont list them all as you all know the range)starting with a 61 Frankenstein none of the glow ones just first issue,all the superhero's and vehicles,all the TV/film related characters and Vehicles some doublers for the vehicles like the Invaders UFO and first and second issue Flying Sub and Spindrift,monsters of the Movies including a resin Bride of Kong(would like to get the Mutant now)not Aurora's but similar,all the Pirates of the Carribean and Haunted House series,Planet of the Apes including scenes in bottles and Revell Bonanza and Flipper kits,all the 6 Million Dollar Man kits and the Jamie Sommers one and the more modern stuff from R2 and Polar and Mobius,Monarch etc,some were bought in box and some built ready to restore but all are now built(Aurora's)a lot of the new kits are still in my stash to get round to when I get spare time but because I build models for a living(mainly military related)when I get some time I'm just not in the mood and before any of you older guys like myself ask ......NO you cant have my stash,its the wifes round the world cruise should I go first  having said that I'm waitng on The Riddler to arrive anytime so I am looking forward to adding that one to my allready finished Bat,Cat,Robin and Penguine,to finish I'm not sure which one you would count as the rarest from that lot,I was told the original Bride or WonderWoman but who knows I certainly dont...lol,they are all happily safe in my cases in the dining room(getting cramped now)and its just great to look at them and remember my childhood


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to admit that any that came boxed I sold the box and instructions back on ebay,it all helped to replace the cost of replacing the stolen collection


cheers
Gordon M


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the break in and your collection loss. :cheers2:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Cheers for that,got a bigger collection now and its kept safe and well insured

Gordon M


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

GordonMitchell said:


> Cheers for that,got a bigger collection now and its kept safe and well insured
> 
> Gordon M


If you dont mind sharing - what kind of coverage do you have. A rider on your home ownerns. Special policy. The only source I have found in the States is the Chub group. :lurk5:


----------

